

UK to recruit 'reserves' to dedicated cyber attack team - TomAnthony
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/reserves-head-up-new-cyber-unit

======
TomAnthony
News article:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24321717](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24321717)

Application page:

[https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/joint-forces-
com...](https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/joint-forces-
command/about/recruitment)

